# A Way Out (PS4)



## Kaffeetasse1 (23. März 2018)

Spiel ist seit heute auf der PS4 erhältlich - noch jemand so gehyped?  
Kann schon jemand erste Testberichte liefern? Komme erst nächste Woche dazu, das Spiel zu kaufen ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2018)

Hmm...   A Way Out im Test: Gemeinsam auf der Flucht


----------



## Kaffeetasse1 (23. März 2018)

Danke!!


----------

